# And thats the way the cookie crumbles



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

We had a case yesterday that was an all hands effort. I remained at the office to work on the evidence from the case while P1 & 2 had to go to local businesses to pull any video they had. Near the end of the day P2 made it back to the office and he was furious. He pulled me outside and started to vent.

He had been at a business getting the video and they had a tray with a bunch of cookies on it....P1 showed up. P2 said that he walked in and his eyes got real big and he asked all excited and sounding like a little kid "Ooooooohhhh can I have a cookeeeeee?". The people said sure and P1 grabbed a handful and was nom nom nom with crumbs falling on the floor. P1 kept walking back to the tray every few minutes and kept grabbing handfuls. One of the people asked P2 if he would like one and he very pointedly said "Sure, I'll have ONE, just ONE" while holding up one finger towards P1. P2 said that he bit into the cookie and it pretty much just crumbled and the crumbs fell onto his shirt. P1 jumped forward "Oh! you dont want those!!!" and grabbed P2's shirt and started picking the crumbs off of it and eating them. P2 said that he shoved P1 back "What the **** are you doing?!"

In previous stories I think I have mentioned that P2 doesnt curse. He was so upset when he was telling me the story he didnt even substitute the curse word that he used.

Earlier in the day after I worked all the evidence we had a shooting that I had to go work. P1 was itching to go to it but he was stuck working on the other case getting video so he kept calling me wanting to know what was going on. I finally got to the point of ignoring his calls. I made it back to the office and he starts calling me again so I finally answer:

Me: Hey P1 (When he calls I always let him know that I know its him, most of the time it baffles him that I know its him calling. He is not used to caller ID)
P1: George um this is P1
Me: This isnt George
P1: Bob um I need you to check on something
Me: This isnt Bob
P1: Um....uh.....um who is this
Me: You called me, call me back when you figure it out (click)

He calls back
Me: Hey P1
P1: Um uh this is P1
Me: I know
P1: Why did you hang up on me
Me: Are you sure I hung up on you
P1: Um......... uh....... I need you to check on something
Me: Ok
P1: I need you to check on that thing and stuff
Me: Ok, we are not playing this game. What do you need
P1: You know, that thing, I need you to check on that thing and stuff.
Me: Call me back when you figure it out (click)

He calls back
Me: If you dont know what you are going to say I am going to hang up on you again. I am in the middle of something and my hands are full and I dont have time to play the guessing game.
P1: P2 needs you to (he finally spits out what needs to be done).
Me: No problem, when I get it done I will call him and let him know the results.

The rest of the day was kind of tense.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I don't know how you deal with that every day. Just reading it started my blood pressure sailing up through the roof. It's like when parents have to tell kids that have just learned to talk and are freaking out about something, "Use your words..." Maybe next time you should say, "Can I get a noun?" 

Plus what's with the not even knowing or trying to figure out who the heck he's talking to? Ugh.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

It's like improv comedy, with a paycheck. What a riot.  What an embarrassment to the police station's reputation.  Maybe it's all a covert plan to weed out the good guys without any bloodshed. A secret meeting was probably held in some smoke-filled underground room, where the plotters of crime discussed and devised a brilliant plan to send crime fighters like yourself off the deep end. It was time to send in their secret weapon- P1. High blood pressure, confusion, a public mockery. Someone's gonna break...Their plan is working...


----------

